# going rate for commerical painting



## barger96 (Sep 29, 2007)

I just started my own painting business and have 10 years of experience in the commerical painting. I am trying to get the going rate these days so I don't under bidd or over bid a job. We just received a bid invitation for a commerical project the is 105,000 sq ft but don't know the going rate to bid in on it. I know it would be a excellent job with exceptional money. Please help!! Any advice would be good!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

The 'going rate' is whatever the job will cost you to do, plus overhead and profit.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

As cheap as possible then wait forever to get paid and when you finaly get paid they hold back 10-15% retainage.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> The 'going rate' is whatever the job will cost you to do, plus overhead and profit.


This is true. Forget about the whole going rate idea. Estimate how long it will take you to do the job, and how many guys you will use. Multiply that by the hourly rate you want to make. (you might want to seperate yourself from your help here). How much you will spend on materials. Then add your overhead, then add your profit.... When you write up a proposal to do the work, get very detailed on what is and what is not included in the scope of work. Do the same when you write the contract after you get the job. You don't need to break down the charges for each little part of the job on the proposal. Just what is included and what isn't , then a price for the whole job. Keep it broken down on the estimate sheet you use when estimating the job, so if some part of the job is removed or changed, you know how much to back out of the price. 


Hope this was helpful, and I hope someone has more to add.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

THINKPAINTING said:


> As cheap as possible then wait forever to get paid and when you finaly get paid they hold back 10-15% retainage.


im always under the impression that commercial work tends to pay better, but you must wait a bit for payments. Im actually targeting commercial painting clients right now. Ive been hearing about large sums of money being paid for small jobs in NYC (Manhattan) 

Non union companies are charging less than union and getting the jobs. Im acutally trying to get into a few now. Just have to watch out for the union.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## American Paint (Dec 14, 2004)

$105,000---------$150,000
A.p.


----------

